# Препараты



## Petryxa (23 Янв 2010)

Подскажите пожалуста при грудном и шейном остеохандрозе исли прописывают колоть Троумель Цель Т, Цимицифуга и Дискус интервертебролись - это адекватно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2010)

Препараты неспецифической стимуляции организма для борьбы с проблемой.
Доказанной эффективнеости нет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Янв 2010)

Среди некоторых врачей стало модным назначать гомеопатические препараты при лечении больных с вертеброневрологической патологией. Но модно - не значит, что это нужно и полезно.


----------



## abelar (29 Янв 2010)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Среди некоторых врачей


...Уже "среди *многих* врачей"...Уважаемый Владимир....aiwan


----------

